# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [Bạn đã biết] Website Việt Nam bị Google liệt vào 'danh sách đen'

## canhothegoldview

*người dùng bị chặn khi truy cập website của liên đoàn bóng đá việt nam (vff), đồng thời nhận được cảnh báo “website này chứa mã độc, máy tính của bạn có thể nhiễm virus nếu truy cập”.
*
cùng với website của vff, trong những ngày gần đây, website của một số cơ quan thuộc chính phủ và của rạp kim đồng cũng gặp tình trạng như vậy khi truy cập trực tiếp bằng firefox hoặc chrome.

còn khi sử dụng công cụ tìm kiếm của google để tìm các website nêu trên, kết quả trả về kèm thêm dòng chữ "trang web này có thể gây hại cho máy tính của bạn". nếu bấm vào, người dùng cũng không thể truy cập ngay nội dung trang đó, mà gặp một thông báo khác, dài hơn, trong đó có câu "hoặc bạn có thể tiếp tục và phải tự chịu rủi ro".


​



ngoài các website trên, khi tìm kiếm thông thường trên google, nhiều kết quả trả về có kèm thông báo “chặn tất cả các kết quả của…” và người dùng cũng không thể truy cập vào đường link đó.ông nguyễn minh đức, giám đốc bộ phận an ninh mạng của bkav cho biết, bản chất của tình trạng trên là do các website này đã bị google đưa vào danh sách đen (blacklist)”.

khi người dùng lướt web, chức năng google safe browsing tích hợp sẵn trong firefox hoặc chrome sẽ kiểm tra các địa chỉ truy cập có nằm trong blacklist của google hay không. nếu địa chỉ có trong blacklist, lập tức trình duyệt sẽ ngăn cản người dùng truy cập vào đó và hiện ra cảnh báo chỉ rõ lý do trang bị chặn, link nào bị nghi ngờ có mã độc.

hiện tượng này được bkav ghi nhận đã xuất hiện từ năm 2008, tuy nhiên lại rộ lên vào thời gian gần đây, và đáng chú ý là trong danh sách đen gần đây xuất hiện website của các ban ngành.

webmaster khuyến cáo khi gặp tình huống trên, người dùng nên thông báo cho ban quản trị website để họ tiến hành gỡ bỏ trang web khỏi danh sách đen của google bằng cách kiểm tra website có thực sự chứa mã độc hay không. nếu có, cần xử lý triệt để virus trên máy chủ. sau đó truy cập http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools và làm theo hướng dẫn để gỡ bỏ website của mình khỏi blacklist.

*mr esc** (diễn đàn tin học việt nam tổng hợp từ internet)*​

----------


## senseo

nhưng chắc chắn phải có vấn đề gì mới bị liệt vào danh sách đen như vậy chứ

----------


## baloenglish.2015

có nhiều lí do mà có thể website *** trao đổi link với 1 website có mã đôc.mình đã từng bị 1 lần rùi

----------


## baloenglish.2015

chắc là bị thằng nào nó chơi goy, pó tay với các pác nhà ta....

----------


## sangdv

cái này thì cũng ko phải do thằng nào chơi, mà thực tế là do chuối ip cung cấp cho người dùng của nhà cung cấp isp bị blacklist nên toàn bộ chuỗi bị theo và google vào đó để chặn website .
theo mình thì như vậy

----------

